

Launching Fortune - nicksergeant
http://blog.getfortuneapp.com/post/97276230912/launching-fortune

======
omarshammas
Are there any plans for a coinbase integration?

Not that I spend my bitcoins often but it if I did I would have to manually
update it within the app. With a coinbase integration it would just be in
sync.

~~~
googletron
Definitely not in this application! But we are working on something more
bitcoin centric and real time.

So stay tuned.

------
googletron
I am here to answer any questions people may have about strategy and things we
would do differently!

~~~
rdegges
When are you releasing an android version? =)

~~~
googletron
Honestly, no timeline on that now. We are focusing on growing the community
and completely satisfying our current customers! We know the android community
is clamouring for it and will get it out as soon as we can!

------
talmirza
I really love these types of post, allows for very transparent view on
strategy.

